# DiRT 3′s Online Pass Can’t Be Disabled For PS3 Owners



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*DiRT 3′s Online Pass Can’t Be Disabled For PS3 Owners*
05/25/2011 Written by Zak Islam










Due to the PlayStation Store’s outage, gamers cannot redeem online passes for games which require you to do so. However, _Mortal Kombat_ developer Netherrealm made an exception to allow players of the fighter to connect to the multiplayer mode without redeeming a code. The same exception will unfortunately not apply to the PlayStation 3 version of Codemasters’ _DiRT 3_.

Codemasters said that temporarily removing VIP pass – which includes the online component in every new copy of the off-road racer – would require a patch. The update would, however, take longer to go online than it will take for the PlayStation Store to resume normal service.

A Codemasters’ representative recently explained to Eurogamer on _DiRT 3_‘s online pass matter:_We’ve looked into doing something similar for Dirt 3 but it’s not technically possible. It’s hard-coded into the game._​What are your thoughts on games requiring a pass to enter its online multiplayer functionality?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I reckon online passes are here to stay, so it might be worth devs considering every eventuality in the future. I dont like the online pass thing, but then if your buying games from new, I guess its not a problem. Still, I see the passes as the start of a drive by publishers to remove game stores from the equation, possibly with an eventual goal of making all games online delivery only.


----------

